# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares (Campus Sint-Niklaas)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares (Campus Sint-Niklaas)
Hospitaalstraat 17
Sint-Niklaas

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares.*

----------


## ikbeneric

mrsa
op de afdeling geriatrie liggen mensen mét mrsa op dezelfde kamer als mensen zonder die bacterie, en die kamers zijn erkenbaar aan de deur, want daar hangt een ontsmettingspasta om de handen te 'zuiveren'
dit is in Nederland ondenkbaar, maar hoe groot is de besmettingskans nu eigenlijk .

----------

